# How bad is it that my pup likes to jump off heights?



## NYCgsd (Apr 23, 2016)

I am really trying not to let her jump off steps and couches and chairs at 14 weeks old. I hear that the impact can stunt their bone growth. Sometimes though, someone lets her into a bedroom by mistake the dog goes after a sock on the bed, or the dog sees some stairs and jumps off (1-2 feet maximum). The dog is really high energy. Likes to run and jump at 100mph when she gets into that "play mode".
How bad is it for their bones?


----------



## Concordium (Mar 31, 2016)

I am interested in this as well. My 12 weeks old does the same thing. We don't really let her onto the couch but she does sleep on the bed with us. She doesn't normally jump off the bed but she will every now and then. We try to not let her do much jumping but she goes a million miles an hour.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

It won't stunt the growth, but could cause injury to the undeveloped joints. While I attempt to minimize concussion on the joints of puppies, we can not wrap them in bubble wrap. My young male leaped into the back of my truck and then off the tailgate before I could react when he was 4 months. Jumping off of the bed here and there for a pup with healthy joints should not do any damage. Just try to prevent repetitive jumping and impact as much as possible.


----------

